
Run v0.7.0 – Easily manage and invoke small scripts and wrappers - TekWizely
https://dev.to/tekwizely/run-v0-7-0-easily-manage-and-invoke-small-scripts-and-wrappers-b21
======
TekWizely
Author here,

The linked dev.to post goes over recent features and bug fixes for the latest
version of Run: v0.7.0

If you've been following run, I hope you'll find these updates useful.

If this your first time reading about run, and if you're at all interested in
managing task runners and scripts, I hope you will give my project a try.

I am happy to answer any questions you might have.

Thank you,

-TekWizely

